# Left to starve...



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

This is 'Snickles', our latest rescue. Can you believe that this adorable bundle of naughtiness was left behind in a great pile of garbage when the 'Travelers' were moved on?










She is now at home with us and our 6 other rescued cats, 2 dogs, 4 parrots and a tank of fish [all rescues too!] She has been with us for 7 weeks and has just been spayed. A totally naughty ball of joy that beats up the dogs regularly and is into just about everything and anything!
Another success story for Barker Hart Pet Rescue!
Paol.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she is purrrrrrrrrfect  she looks very content in her happy ever after home :thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

She's beautiful - am glad she now has a forever home!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

He is gorgeous, so pleased he is safe, so many abandoned and unwanted cats around, heartbreaking :frown:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

lovely cat :thumbup:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww what a cutie


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Lovely little cat. Glad she found you!  x


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words folks. we do what we can, when we can!










Paol.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So glad you found each other!!
She is stunning.
I hope she will have a long and happpy life along with you and all your other rescues:thumbup:


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

Thinking back over the years and trying to remember all the rescues I have had dealings with, there are some amazingly good memories and some sad ones. Someone once asked me if it gets easier when pets die, having dealt with so many? The fact is, it seems to get harder! Three years ago, we took on an old dog, a Westie, that has recently died. I found it very hard to cope with and miss that little dog a lot.
Those of you that are involved in rescue and keeping a lot of pets must surely feel the same! Perhaps, as I get older, I get softer and losing a pet hurts!
Paol.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

a big pat on the back for laughingheart and barker heart rescue. she's beautiful


----------



## Romania Animal Aid (Feb 19, 2011)

He looks so peaceful there, well done you anyway for being so compassionate.


----------

